# Boston Butt



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

Any advice on smoking Boston Butts


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Coat it in bad byrons butt rub!!!!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Cook it at a good steady temp, like 225-240. I shoot for 225 when I do them in my big green egg. The meat will hit a "plateau", where the temp will stop increasing for a long time (several hours) before it continues to increase. Do NOT increase the temp of your smoker to get it to cook faster, this will just make it tougher. A good injection adds a lot of flavor, and a good rub makes the outside good and crispy. I use hickory and apple wood when I cook bbq. Don't open the smoker for at least the first six hours, to check the temp. The meat is fine in there. I always start mine late at night to eat the next afternoon. If the meat finishes too early, wrap in foil, place in cooler wrapped in blankets until you are ready to pull it. Internal temperature of your meat should be about 190-200, it pulls super easy that way. If you need a good recipe for injection or rub, pm me.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Low and slow...if your lookin you aint cookin....First is choose great meat, next figure out if you want to marinate or rub, or a combination of both...Next pick your wood to your liking...fruit woods are sometimes harder to find, and can burn with a bitter taste if the wood isnt at its optimuin of seasoning...Figure out if you are using indirect heat or direct heat...I always tell people that ask me about bbq, Treat bbq like a turkey...cook it slow and low and baste often. Other than that its trial and error...some people like a lot of bark, some dont....thats just a personal preference...Never let your meat cool before pulling...if you are doing it right under indirect heat...at a low temperature and good wood, you are looking at a pretty long commitment of cooking. If you want more specific information please pm me.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Smoking is great, but a crock pot works just as well. Cook it with a little broth to wet the bottom until the fat drips off. Low setting about 8 hours. Flavor with seasonings and BBQ sauce.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Slow and low with the fat side up as always, inject with creole butter and rub with byrons butt rub and have at it, I like mine smoked with hickory or apple.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

See my pics I smoke on the side, I will exchange my receipe. Ps NEVER. Smoke with green wood,


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like a contest a brewing


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

I like to let it rest in a cooler for a little while before i pull it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Welchy....you also have to put pics of the cook on here and let us know how ya did!!!


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone. I plan on trying one next weekend, so I will let you know how it goes. I am pretty good with ribs, so I want to try and master something new. Thanks again


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out http://www.amazingribs.com, it's the best grilling/smoking site ever. Meathead had done a lot of reserch and he has put together a awesome website, just don't tell your BFF when he asks "how did you do that"? You need to try his smoked salmon recipe and the turkey one also, if he doesn't have a way to prepare it on his site, you don't need to eat it.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason said:


> Coat it in bad byrons butt rub!!!!!!
> :thumbup:


+1 Bad Byrons is some good stuff. Just did one Sunday and it there wasn't even scraps left. I like to coat mine in yellow mustard before I sprinkle on the Bad Byrons. Also, the Conecuh sausage folks make a butt rub that is really good if you can find it. I think hickory wood is the best, but I couldn't find any on Sunday and used mesquite instead. To me, the mesquite wood gives it more of a "bite", but it's still dang good! I usually pull mine when internal temp hits 175, then wrap completely in aluminum foil and let sit at least an hour before cutting/pulling/serving. Good luck and post up some pics!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Easiest butt you'll ever cook and just as good as spending hours at the grill/smoker: Fill a big shrimp boiling pot half full of water and put a good amount of granulated shrimp boil in it. Bring it to a boil, put in the butt, bring it back to a boil and then let it slow roll for 3 to 4 hours while you drink beer, fish, shoot quail or doves, etc. Remove the meat from the water and all the fat seperates, pull it and put it on the table beside one that an expert has smoked and watch in amazement as yours dissappears first. Then add more crab boil and boil shrimp in the left over water, the hog fat in the water makes em sho nuff good. Goodern snuff and not half as nasty.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Lyin Too said:


> Easiest butt you'll ever cook and just as good as spending hours at the grill/smoker: Fill a big shrimp boiling pot half full of water and put a good amount of granulated shrimp boil in it. Bring it to a boil, put in the butt, bring it back to a boil and then let it slow roll for 3 to 4 hours while you drink beer, fish, shoot quail or doves, etc. Remove the meat from the water and all the fat seperates, pull it and put it on the table beside one that an expert has smoked and watch in amazement as yours dissappears first. Then add more crab boil and boil shrimp in the left over water, the hog fat in the water makes em sho nuff good. Goodern snuff and not half as nasty.


*I do this on a regular basis. I use one cup of seafood boil, granulated. Put in one half, and gently roll the Butt for two hours, then add the second half cup, for one hour, or until the bone is ejected.*

*I am now working on an enhanced version. I was in California in the spring on vacation and could not find any seafood boil, like I know.*
*So I bought allot of stuff, and boiled the butt. *
*My wife said the Butt was th**e best ever.*

*The only problem, we were in Napa Valley, on a Wine Tour, with the first tour at 9 am every day for days. *

*By the evening time when it came time to cook the Butt, I just put what I had in, stuck my finger in, tasted the water, and added more, while enjoying a couple more bottles of wine. *

*I am trying to figure out what the heck I added.*

*Had several conversations with Bluffman Steven, this past Sunday on this very subject, while he boiled one.*


----------

